

Health insurers and hospitals now required to publish their prices in MA - drewvolpe
http://commonhealth.wbur.org/2014/10/mass-first-price-tags-health-care

======
drewvolpe
I'm very excited to this happen. I've never understand why the health industry
has been able to get with not telling customers what they charge.

It will be interesting to see the applications that come of out this.

